# A Better Mouse Trap



## Ken N Tx (Dec 30, 2014)

I keep my tractor and mowing equipment down in my barn. During the cold months, I can not get there to empty standard traps. This system works better for me..


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks Ken. I had seen a similar trap before but need to make one for my shop. I saw a glimpse of something the other day, probably a rat. In warm weather the snakes take care of them.


----------

